# rig trip on Outta Here



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

*rig trip on Outta Here - added pictures*

We took advantage of a brief weather window and headed out to the rigs Friday to hopefully catch some tuna. Down sea run for 140 miles, falling seas, light winds and a big moon. Nice when the weather man gets it right. Caught small wahoo on second pass on a naked ballyhoo. After a bit started live baiting and doubled on yellowfins. Fishing was a pick until after midnite and then had at least one tuna on from 1 in morning till shortly after daylight. Really good trip. All fish were 80 to 120 lbs but another Destin boat at the same rig got one 140. Back to Destin at 1230.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

a trip like that, have any pics? good on ya


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice work, this weather has been killing me!


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, that sounds like a trip! 

Any pics?


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

The guys took a bunch of pics and I have been pestering them to forward them to me. Hopefully soon. It was a good trip and an empty gulf. Think we saw one boat trolling in the vicinity of the elbow on the way out and a 31 bertram there on the way back. Trips like this gets the boss fired up to go again.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Pretty Viking...Nice YFT beat down! Wish I was there...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice trip, sounds like a great time.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

wow!! that looks like an amazing time!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Pat, heard ya'll broke a rod on a biggun'. Man, wish ya'll had boated it!!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice report. Very cool lights on the boat also. Were you able to make bait at that rig? Was wondering was the crack hardtails still at that rig. That cable ship was way west a month ago!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report. Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

We were able to catch a few hardtails before dark, but not like we hoped. That was dissapointing because they got eaten pretty quick. Brought about 30 6-9 inch silver mullets with us but could not buy a bite with them. Jigged up a couple small blackfins and they got eaten. Every flyer we dipped after dark did not last long at all. Just before daylight went back to pulling naked ballyhoo to top off the box.

The under gunnel lights are led bulb replacements for the festoon incandescent bulbs in the basic perko fixtures. superbrightled.com


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info.Awesome boat for sure!


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Awesome trip


----------

